# Webcam zum Benther und Deisterbiken!



## harryhallers (1. August 2004)

Hi,

da ich fast immer vor meinen Biketouren auf diese Cam schaue wollte ich euch diesen Link nicht vorenthalten.







http://www.semiramis-hannover.de/infos/gartentipps

Kamera ist immer on und man super bis zu Deister schauen.

LG Bang.


----------



## Würfel (1. August 2004)

cool, besten dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi99 (3. August 2004)

Hallo Schöner Link,

jetzt müsste ich als Neuer in Hannover nur noch wissen wie man zum Benther Berg bzw. zum Deister am einfachsten hinkommt. Wohne Nordstadt und kenn mich hier noch nicht aus.

Gibt es Routenbeschreibungen für die Runden??

Gruss
Richi99


----------



## harryhallers (3. August 2004)

Tja, das ist so ein Thema.
habe auch schon mal überlegt eine extra Seite über die Trails hier zu machen.
Aber ich weiß nicht ob das gut ist.
Wenn dann aufeinmal sich massig Leute von Trails stürtzen die sonst nur Locals fahren.
Leider gibs ja eh schon genug Probleme mit Wandereren und Waldarbeitern.

Am besten ist sicher, wenn Du im Wald einfach mal Leute fragst, ob Sie gute Trails kennen.
Es gibt mehr als manche glauben, ich finde es richtig fett was sich in DD und Dirt Bereich tut.
CC und RR gibs auch genug. Ich war letzte Woche in Berlin, das hat mir nochmal vor Augen geführt, wie gut wir es für eine Norddeutsche Stadt haben.

LG Bang.


----------



## skoske (5. August 2004)

Richi99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schöner Link,
> 
> jetzt müsste ich als Neuer in Hannover nur noch wissen wie man zum Benther Berg bzw. zum Deister am einfachsten hinkommt. Wohne Nordstadt und kenn mich hier noch nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Zum Benther Berg ist es etwas schwierig, am besten mit der Straßenbahn bis Empelde und dann Richtung Westen aus der Stadt raus. Es ist dann der erste Berg auf der rechten Seite. Zum Deister: S-Bahn Richtung Haste (über Barsinghausen!) bis Egestorf und schon stehst Du direkt am Deister.

Routenbeschreibungen z.B. hier: www.deisterbiker.de 

Ich könnte Dir auch mal was zeigen, ich wohne direkt am Nienstedter Paß. Daher brauche ich die Webcam auch nicht wirklich, ein Blick aus dem Fenster reicht   .

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Holzfeller (5. August 2004)

Jau,
Danke hatte schon lange nach der cam gesucht.


----------



## harryhallers (5. August 2004)

skoske schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Benther Berg ist es etwas schwierig, am besten mit der Straßenbahn bis Empelde und dann Richtung Westen aus der Stadt raus. Es ist dann der erste Berg auf der rechten Seite. Zum Deister: S-Bahn Richtung Haste (über Barsinghausen!) bis Egestorf und schon stehst Du direkt am Deister.
> 
> Routenbeschreibungen z.B. hier: www.deisterbiker.de
> 
> ...


Räusper, also mein Vorschlag währe die Kilometer durch die Stadt mitzunehmen, sind von der Nordstadt aus ca 10 min. Ich fahre die selbe Strecke!!!!
Quer durch die Gärten, an der Wasserkunstvorbei, durch Limmer, Davenstedt und los gehts!!

LG Bang.

Da hat man sehr schnell den Stadtrand erreicht und gleich alle Berge vor einen.

Da rockt ja so an Hannover, war gerade in Berlin, da bekommt man das heulen.

LG bang.


LG Bang.


----------



## skoske (5. August 2004)

Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Räusper, also mein Vorschlag währe die Kilometer durch die Stadt mitzunehmen, sind von der Nordstadt aus ca 10 min. Ich fahre die selbe Strecke!!!!
> Quer durch die Gärten, an der Wasserkunstvorbei, durch Limmer, Davenstedt und los gehts!!
> 
> LG Bang.
> ...



Ok, ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich habs allerdings nicht so mit Straßen und mag es schon gar nicht durch die Stadt zu fahren (bin eben ein richtiges Landei   ).

Vom Stadtrand Hannover bis zum Deister sind es dann aber doch noch ein paar km. So richtig geht es erst in der Nähe von Wennigsen los. Ich denke, die Strecke Nordstadt - Deister sind mal eben 15 km oder mehr (mit dem Auto fahre ich von Egestorf bis zum Ricklinger Kreisel 20 km).


----------



## luetzel (5. August 2004)

Dann schreib ich auch mal eben etwas:
Wenn du in die S-Bahn Richtung Hameln fährst, in Springe aussteigst, den Bahnhof unten nach rechts verläßt und dann Richtung Industriegebiet gehts schon nach 5 Minuten in den Deister. Am besten gleich den Anstieg rauf zum Taternpfahl weiter zum Bielstein. Das dauert noch mal etwa 20 Minuten. Kurz etwas trinken, die Aussicht Richtung Hameln genießen und ab auf den Kammweg. Dort wirst du schon sehen, dass alle paar Meter (übertrieben) ein Singletrail nach rechts Richtung Wennigsen bzw. später Richtung Barsinghausen / Egestorf abgeht. Einen Trail fahren, merken, hochradeln, nächsten nehmen und so weiter... da hast du schön lange mit zu tun und kannst sogar noch wunderbar am Annaturm oder später am Nordmannsturm ein Alster in netter Runde mit Bikern und Wanderern trinken... Abfahrt nach Springe oder Barsinghausen, um die S-Bahn zurück nach Hannover zu nehmen...
Das wird bei diesem Königwetter ein SUPERTAG   

Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## skoske (5. August 2004)

luetzel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreib ich auch mal eben etwas:
> Wenn du in die S-Bahn Richtung Hameln fährst, in Springe aussteigst, den Bahnhof unten nach rechts verläßt und dann Richtung Industriegebiet gehts schon nach 5 Minuten in den Deister. Am besten gleich den Anstieg rauf zum Taternpfahl weiter zum Bielstein. Das dauert noch mal etwa 20 Minuten. Kurz etwas trinken, die Aussicht Richtung Hameln genießen und ab auf den Kammweg. Dort wirst du schon sehen, dass alle paar Meter (übertrieben) ein Singletrail nach rechts Richtung Wennigsen bzw. später Richtung Barsinghausen / Egestorf abgeht. Einen Trail fahren, merken, hochradeln, nächsten nehmen und so weiter... da hast du schön lange mit zu tun und kannst sogar noch wunderbar am Annaturm oder später am Nordmannsturm ein Alster in netter Runde mit Bikern und Wanderern trinken... Abfahrt nach Springe oder Barsinghausen, um die S-Bahn zurück nach Hannover zu nehmen...
> Das wird bei diesem Königwetter ein SUPERTAG
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## harryhallers (6. August 2004)

Mit der Bahn fahre ich auch, wenn ich nur FR will im Deister!

Es gibt jedoch einen Schleichweg, wo fast nur auf Nebenstrassen und Schotterwegen aus Hannover rauß kommt.
Dann gibt es einen tollen Weg der durch die Felder führt und über Benther, Gerdener - Berg, Wennigsen in den Deister führt.

Ich finde dies Anfahrt super und freue mich jedes mal drauf. Auf dieser Strecke fahren viele Leute, man trifft eigentlich immer wenn denn man kennt.

Einfach mal ausprobieren!

Bei Bedarf könnte ich das ja mal in eine Karte einzeichen, wie der Weg geht!

LG Bang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

